# Form 1023 - Incorrect information form - Under which document type is this ?



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to upload Form 1023 to notify of incorrect information in the application. Which document type in the visa document upload section does the Form 1023 come ?

I had made a mistake about "Other names" in my application. I have provided the correct information (Some documents have initials instead of full family name while others have full name) in Form 80 which I uploaded and want to notify using 1023 as well. 

Is this required ?

Also what should be mentioned under the question " Why was the incorrect information provided ?" in the Form 1023. I provided incorrect information by mistake. Is it sufficient if I say "Incorrect information was provided by mistake" ?

Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to upload Form 1023 to notify of incorrect information in the application. Which document type in the visa document upload section does the Form 1023 come ?
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Please provide me any information on this ?

Thank you


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to upload Form 1023 to notify of incorrect information in the application. Which document type in the visa document upload section does the Form 1023 come ?
> 
> ...


Upload it under the type 1023, you can choose this from the drop down.
"by mistake" is very lame, elaborate it and explain the circumstances or the confusion you had which had you provide the incorrect information.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Upload it under the type 1023, you can choose this from the drop down.
> "by mistake" is very lame, elaborate it and explain the circumstances or the confusion you had which had you provide the incorrect information.


Hi rameshkd,

Thank you for the response. 

Well, I am not sure how to elaborate the reason as it was a mistake during application filling. Can I write the below:

" The incorrect information was provided by mistake due to incorrect understanding of the question. Since the question asks for 'Other' names, I did not include these variations of my name, since I did not consider the variations as OTHER names, but rather the SAME name'

Also, should I even upload 1023 form ? Since I have already uploaded Form 80 where I have mentioned these name variations (although I have not mentioned that I had made a mistake in application) ?

Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

XWQ said:


> Hi rameshkd,
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Please provide any update on the above.

Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am unable to find where to upload the form 1023 - could someone please provide a screenshot. 

Also please provide your update on the quoted text in the above message.

Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Could anyone please provide an update on the post number #5 above ?

Thank you


----------

